

Embarrassing Server Meltdowns that Cost Companies Millions - psogle
http://www.webhostingunleashed.com/features/server-meltdowns-millions-020309/

======
jackowayed
I swear I've seen this exact post from HN awhile ago. But it must have been
stolen from somewhere if so, because the date is new. looking ...

------
jawngee
The forgot about Encyclopedia Britannica.

